# Good bye Innova..hello..Orijen?



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay I am sure this is going to be a debated topic.....and I knew that the Innova..Proctor Gamble thing was gonna happen. 

Innova had a recall. Not risking keeping my dog on the food. I should of taken him off sooner after finding out Proctor and Gamble purchased them but he was doing well on the food.

Brief background for my Dog.

His name is Dio. 
He is a belgian malinois/shepherd Mix. 
55lbs. 
Confirmed Hip Dysplasia. 
We go on a mile walk daily and play in the yard/indoors. He also plays with our other dog until they are both exhausted. He has a good energy level but can't exceed his hips limits.
Currently eating 2 1/2 cups a day of Innova
Two pumps of grizzly salmon oil in the Mornings
Cosequin with his first meal.
Now cut down to 2 cups and mixing in some Orijen to transition him.


I have decided to put him on Orijen Adult. The ingredients sound far superior to a lot of foods on the market. I have also heard that grains are not good for hips/joints/arthritis. 

I am transitioning him slowly. He's on day two and no loose stools.


What are your opinions on Orijen for a dog with his condition and activity level?

Would you suggest a different food?

Any info would be awesome.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

I forgot to mention that he will be 2 years old on April 2nd


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, Orijen has had recalls too ....... I am not sure one recall is cause for freaking out. It is a good food but if not ever having had a recall is an issue that is few and far between and you have to wonder because most recalls are due to internal discovery, not a customer issue.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Well, Orijen has had recalls too ....... I am not sure one recall is cause for freaking out. It is a good food but if not ever having had a recall is an issue that is few and far between and you have to wonder because most recalls are due to internal discovery, not a customer issue.



I'm not so much concerned about the overall recall but now with ingredients. Was told by a holistic vet that grains can cause arthritic inflammation. I was wanting to make the switch to a grain free eventually....this just kinda pushed me in the direction more quickly.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Good choice, my dog is 10 1/2 and does great on orijen.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Apoolutz said:


> Good choice, my dog is 10 1/2 and does great on orijen.



I'm glad to hear he is doing well on it! How long has he been on it? 

I also just found out Orijen is changing their recipe and getting rid of the russet potatoes! Which is awesome...white potatoes=inflammation. 

I know every dog reacts to food differently. I think I will continue to give Orijen a shot and hope the protein isnt too much for his tummy. Then I would switch him to Acana He also gets probiotics and enzymes by Animal Essentials. Absolute life-saver to keep his tummy and stools normal!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I recently switched my dogs from orijen/acana to raw. the last bag of food I had (Acana) must have been off, not positive. One dog seemed very reluctant to eat it, drooled a lot (possible nausea) and the other dog ended up in the ER vet with bloody diarrhea. The bag of Acana was fairly recently opened when these symptoms came about. If it was the bag, I'll say it's the very first time I had any issue with the company. Loved it up until then, although the price hurts a bit.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

He's been eating it for about 1 year now before that I switched around between orijen, acana, natures variety and Go but then he got to where he wouldn't eat anything but orijen, since being on just orijen I can't believe how much softer his coat got and he has good energy for his age we still walk 3 mile every day.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Innova had a recall?? I feed this to my dogs, they're doing well on it too.

What was recalled? I guess it's Google time.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Dejavu said:


> Innova had a recall?? I feed this to my dogs, they're doing well on it too.
> 
> What was recalled? I guess it's Google time.




The Dog Food Advisor website has all the recall info. They also have a email notification system that emails you when there has been a recall. 

I was very surprised when I found out too. I knew that quality would change when Proctor and Gamble bought the company. Heck, as soon as they bought them the price went up nearly $15 bucks. 

So far my dog is loving the Orijen. We are still doing a 25 new 75 old mix so hopefully everything continues to go well.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> Well, Orijen has had recalls too ....... I am not sure one recall is cause for freaking out. It is a good food but if not ever having had a recall is an issue that is few and far between and you have to wonder because most recalls are due to internal discovery, not a customer issue.


Please state the source of your information for Orijen food recalls.

To the OP:
Orijen food is a great food if your dog can tolerate high protein. (i.e. some dogs get soft stools on higher protein foods). If not already read, you can get some good information here: Champion Petfoods | F.A.Q
Orijen Pet Foods: FAQs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

vukc said:


> Please state the source of your information for Orijen food recalls.
> 
> To the OP:
> Orijen food is a great food if your dog can tolerate high protein. (i.e. some dogs get soft stools on higher protein foods). If not already read, you can get some good information here: Champion Petfoods | F.A.Q
> Orijen Pet Foods: FAQs


I don't want to get into an argument -it is all easy for anyone to find this info - but the salmon bone shards that got out, the BSE in the 2003 dog food, the orijen recall in australia cat food, and a border hold usa for suspected salmonella which was subsequently cleared. All searchable.

*The context of my statement is that most companies have faced some or another production issue which may result in a voluntary self-imposed recall (or an imposed one) and was not a slam against Champion. *

The cat issue was due to deaths which champion ascribed to the radiation process. Please take the comment in context. It was not a USA recall so the info is not on the FDA site


Australian Recall
http://www.wherearethepetfoodchampions.com/web/Orijen_Recall_files/AUSTRALIA_RECALL_1.pdf

FDA Refusal
Import Refusal Report

BSE in dog food FDA website
Center for Veterinary Medicine 2003


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> I don't want to get into an argument -it is all easy for anyone to find this info - but the salmon bone shards that got out, the BSE in the 2003 dog food, the orijen recall in australia cat food, and a border hold usa for suspected salmonella which was subsequently cleared. All searchable.
> 
> *The context of my statement is that most companies have faced some or another production issue which may result in a voluntary self-imposed recall (or an imposed one) and was not a slam against Champion. *
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thank you for posting these links.

I am also not trying to get into any arguments here but from what I can see the only recall on Orijen was specific for Australia, cat food only. This should definitely not happen! Thanks for posting this info.

The BSE mad cow example one is....let just put it the simple explanation...mild political retaliation between two countries (USA, CANADA) about their trades and exports (lumber, beef, etc.). How come nobody speaks today about BSE in the world anymore? Does this mean that this cow sickness has been successively healed?

As for your link for FDA refusal, here is what the manufacturer said about that: 

"_Champion Petfoods is confident that all of our foods, including our ACANA Grasslands Dog, are 100% safe. We test all our products for Salmonella prior to shipping.

The FDA regularly examines and samples all food products entering into the USA. On January 31, 2011 the FDA concluded that a sample of ACANA Grasslands Dog "appears to contain Salmonella". The FDA refused the product for import and issued an Import Alert. This has resulted in border crossing delays and subsequent shortages of ACANA Grasslands Dog.

Although previous lab results showed negative Salmonella results, the FDA required additional sampling. Champion complied with all FDA requirements, sending additional samples of ACANA Grasslands Dog to a third party FDA certified lab. Without exception the test results from each sample tested negative for Salmonella.

While these samples tested negative for Salmonella, the FDA maintains an Import Alert until they finalize their documentation process. We expect normal shipments to resume upon the lifting of the FDA Import Alert............._"

With all of this said, I think that consumers should not easily trust what manufacturers are stating. However I think that in this one truth is somewhere in-between what USA FDA is doing and what Champion Pet food is stating. Every information found on internet needs to be examined and taken/understood with some caution.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Origen is great food. I fed my German Shepherds this for a long time. They had a supply and demand issue were I lived so I switched to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye and Buddy have been on Orijen 6 Fish for years and thrive on it. If you are changing due to the ingredients I would give 2 thumbs up to Orijen.

That said, the Natura Innova/Cal Nat recall was voluntary and the company worked quickly to get the word out. It was possible salmonella after it was discovered on the line.

In this day and age of more quality checks by the better food manufacturers, I am more interested in how they handle recalls than I am by the fact that they had one.

I am by no way a fan of P&G, but Natura was very responsible with this recall.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Skye'sMom said:


> Skye and Buddy have been on Orijen 6 Fish for years and thrive on it. If you are changing due to the ingredients I would give 2 thumbs up to Orijen.
> 
> That said, the Natura Innova/Cal Nat recall was voluntary and the company worked quickly to get the word out. It was possible salmonella after it was discovered on the line.
> 
> ...


Well said. That was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

Skye'sMom said:


> I am by no way a fan of P&G, but Natura was very responsible with this recall.


Of course they are. If the $15 price hike didn't cause people to switch when P&G bought the company a lack of responsibility with this issue would have. I'm leaving anyway, as the original poster said I would have left when they sold out, but they promised to stick to same everything (blaa blaa) and my dogs too were pretty stable on it until recently.

The past couple weeks both of my dogs have had various daily tummy issues since the latest bag. I can't confirm if my bag is in the recall or not as it was the number 9 UPC I used to send back for a free bag coupon (buy 9 get the tenth free), rotten timing. 

We are weaning to Fromm. Since 1904 and no recalls to date. *taps madly on wood* Pricey as heck though... BUT they test all batches before shipping out, they also provide coupons and you can talk your local seller into the frequent buyer program they too provide. That will help.

I'm also thinking of switching one of their three meals to raw.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My dogs have been doing pretty well on it, all three of them. I even had one of the bags that got recalled and they had already eaten 1/3 of it but they were just fine.

Anyway, since it seems Innova won't be available for a while, and anyway it was time to rotate their food, today I bought this one to give it a try (still have half a bag of Innova that was not in the recall, so I'm going to start mixing it with this), Merrick Whole Earth Farms Adult.

Whole Earth Farms Adult Formula Dry Dog Food | Premium Natural Dog Food from Merrick


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

GSD mum said:


> Of course they are. If the $15 price hike didn't cause people to switch when P&G bought the company a lack of responsibility with this issue would have. I'm leaving anyway, as the original poster said I would have left when they sold out, but they promised to stick to same everything (blaa blaa) and my dogs too were pretty stable on it until recently.
> 
> The past couple weeks both of my dogs have had various daily tummy issues since the latest bag. I can't confirm if my bag is in the recall or not as it was the number 9 UPC I used to send back for a free bag coupon (buy 9 get the tenth free), rotten timing.
> 
> ...


I am also feeding Fromm. We originally had taste of the wild but it didn't agree with Stellas stomach. We considered orijen but it was just to expensive. Fromm just seems to be an all around great brand.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

